# Want to design the new Mavericks’ uniform? Mark Cuban would like you to try.



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> The Mavs are going to re-do our uniforms for the 2015-16 season… if we get a unique and original design. What’s the best way to come up with creative ideas ? You ask for them. So we are going to crowd source the design and colors of our uniforms.
> 
> You know what an NBA uniform looks like. You know what the Mavs colors are for today and the past. We want some new ideas that stay true to our logo and at least close to our current color schemes. Show us what you got !
> 
> ...


http://blogmaverick.com/2013/05/13/help-the-mavs-design-our-next-uniform/


----------

